# 32" full HD LED tv



## sanithkk81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi All ,
I would like to buy full HD 32" LED tv which can support all video formats through USB port and which also supports PC connectivity. 

Waiting for your suggestions. Thanks in advance


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

there are large no of option.. bt how much you want to spend??


----------



## sanithkk81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rs. 40K-50K  is my budget


----------



## PraKs (Mar 28, 2011)

Check Samsung Series 5 - C5000 comes around 47k


----------



## sanithkk81 (Mar 28, 2011)

How about LG Jazz LED? It is having better sound quality right?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

sony KDL-32EX720 best choice at 50k or 48k AFAIK


----------



## sanithkk81 (Mar 28, 2011)

@pulkitpopli2004: Nothing can surpass Sony in picture quality but I want to play .mkv and .mp4 movie formats through USB (Pen Drive) and Sony has got some issues in it.

@PraKs: Price for C5000 is not  47k check it out -->

Beauty that goes beyond skin deep - UA32C5000QM - LED TV - Television | SAMSUNG


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

no i think this model play mkv formats... i have seen.. also software update is alos available..


----------



## PraKs (Mar 28, 2011)

C5000 can play mkv file.

52k on site is MRP, 47k is price with tax at Ezone.


----------



## sanithkk81 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just went through many LED tvs specifications all are edge lit LEDs. I could not find any full array LED. Full array LED tv has been released in foreign markets but not in India  . And whether full array LEDs are better than edge lit ones? Should I wait till full array LED tv launch?


----------

